# Some one please help! :(



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

My red shoulder Severum has fin rot that's not the main problem , 
I noticed he had fin rot so I started treating him and his fins have been gettin a lot better but he has a new symptom :s he is floating upside down or has his face , facing the ground . I don't know whats wrong with him and the pet stores I go to don't really know what could be the problem 
Some one please help I've had this guy for 4 years now and don't really want to loose him.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry your fish isn't doing well.  Have you tested your water parameters? What are the readings? Is he still eating? Some fish are really sensitive to water conditions, and if there's something off with the parameters, a water change may help.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It could b bloating, dont feed him but lets wait and see what other member think


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Agree w/ Clauia. Don't know much about severums, but if they are like other fish you might have bloating or swim bladder problem. Try starving or feed a pea?


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys , I did a water change yesterday didn't help he's still doing it ,

Alright I'll try starving him for a little bit hopefully he gets better


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I say swim bladder


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thinking the same


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

If it is the swim bladder is there anything I can do about it ?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure if there is really anything you can do for it, though I have seen many suggestions. But IME sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you don't. Any fish of mine that came back from it just wasn't that same afterwards and passed not long after. Like I said , no expert here...just my experience with it. hope the best for him and I am sure there will be some input soon enough. Just try not to stress it no more than possible


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I really hope it doesn't pass had this fish since day 1 :s 
But thanks a lot for everything I'll post a pic soon and let you guys know how he doing


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

As John says, I think i only time can tell. I've heard that adding a touch of aquarium salt helps rebalance electrolytes but it will never be an exact science given tank size, fish size etc. 

I know how you feel on a smaller scale . I had a neon tetra that outlived his shoal and was with me since day 1 2010. He finally bit the dust from incurable (tried starvation and peas) swim bladder 1 month ago. He would eat then go belly up but be alive in the morning. He was a tank, hope yours is too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

4 years is a long life for fresh water fish. Don't know exactly the expected life span. Could it be simply age ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd try Epsom
Salt. One tablespoon
Per 10 gallons. It helps bloat . Your ph didn't crash did it? That could also cause it. 
As
Others have
Said could be
Swim
Bladder. Also some meds can also cause it. 
The fact his fins were raggedy could be
Bacterial issues. Which could also cause ph crashes. Check your ph .


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am no expert but I would isolate him just in case there is a bacterial infection possibility. I will not feed him and would probably add salt and make sure water is clean and ph is good. I think I read somewhere before you can treat a swimming bladder problem caused by bacterial infection with antibiotic but as I said I am no expert.
Hope you fish makes it.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Well guys he has turned for the worst :s he isn't really swimming anymore I put him in a hospital tank because every fish was trying to kill him because he's to weak to do anything , don't want to jinx myself but tonight may be his last night :s


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

He is a tank and really trying to make it I do t know if I should let him suffer to see if he makes it or just put him down and help him :s tough decision , 
I checked all the ph and there fine he is the only guy out of my severums to be suffering


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I would try the epsom salt treatment that April suggested. I've had it work on fish that have swim bladder problems. At this point it can't hurt. If you do need to euthanize, clove oil is the most humane option. You can buy it at the drug store or grocery in the essential oils section.

Humanely Euthanize Fish | How to Put Fish to Sleep Using Clove Oil - Oscarfishlover.com

Fingers crossed that he pulls through!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Your water parameter? I don't think it is bloat or anything. I think it might be your water.

Can you tell more about your tank, tankmates, size, filtration, temp, etc? More important, water parameter.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your fish but I can tell you epsom salts have worked in my experience. I had a oscar that was doing pretty much the same thing. He was looking slow at first then he didnt really move at all. Like Charles has stated we need water perameters to help. Make sure your water temp is on the warmer side and you have good airation. Throw in about a tablespoon of epsom salts per 10 gallons. Just keep an eye on him and watch your water perameters. Petsmart does water tests for free if you dont have a kit. Try not to stress him to much, so if you can give him places to hide. 

Good luck. I love Severums


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree on the water also. I'd do a good gravel vac and a good wc. 
Hope he pulls through.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

We're would I get Epsom salt I called 2 fish stores and they told me it would be at london drugs , would it be ok to buy from there to use it in my tank


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to any grocery store and look in the section with toothbrushes, Tylenol etc. look on the bottom shelf. A box or bag. The stuff you use to soak in the tub or for your feet. Very safe.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

April said:


> Go to any grocery store and look in the section with toothbrushes, Tylenol etc. look on the bottom shelf. A box or bag. The stuff you use to soak in the tub or for your feet. Very safe.


Was going to say in the soap bath sections. Most places that sell shampoo sell Epson salts


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't buy the scented bath salts!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

safeway in the drug section. 

But really, before you do that, a bit more information will help more.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I out the salt in and I was thinking lavender to tell you the truth think maybe he would smell a little better lol kk  
He is doing a little better , 
He is in my 10g hospital the temp is at 82 ATM got a 20g fluval filter I haven checked the ph yet tank has cycled for over a month now so it should be really good by now tank is really clean water is crystal clear


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am trying to help you. So please don't take this the wrong way.

-You cannot cycle the tank with no fish in it. You leave the tank running for a month empty doesn't mean the tank is cycled.
-a crystal clear water tank doesn't equal to a good parameter clean tank.

understanding your water parameter can improve the life for your fish and reduce chance of having problem again. That is why LFS sells test kits. They are important to have if you are going to keep fish for a long term. It doesn't matter how experience you are. Sooner or later, problem will occur and that should be the first thing you do.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Just checking pH is not enough, if easier take a water sample to your closest LFS. In particular have a look at GH and KH, low levels of these parameters is very common in causing ailments like this.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a pleco and 2 Cory's in the tank while it was cycling , alright well I'll by the kit and test it 
And sorry guys for not completely understanding or cooperating I am still a noob to this and learning through trial and error


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a pleco and 2 Cory's in the tank while it was cycling , alright well I'll by the kit and test it 
And sorry guys for not completely understanding or cooperating I am still a noob to this and learning through trial and error


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

vmette said:


> I had a pleco and 2 Cory's in the tank while it was cycling , alright well I'll by the kit and test it
> And sorry guys for not completely understanding or cooperating I am still a noob to this and learning through trial and error


If you add Epsom salts and it helps, it means your GH level was too low. Honestly, get the water tested by a reputable store, otherwise you are running blind. Particularly if you are a noob, last thing you want to do right now is try testing yourself. Please, make sure they check your hardness levels.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite often crystal clear means ammonia. I can tell when ph is crashing whenn my water does go crystal clear. 
Ph can crash if not cycled and ammonia spikes. It will cause the symptoms you describe! Trust me...I've seen it firsthand! 
Listen to Charles and grant. 
I had a tank with very expensive albino 6 inch discus do that. All floating...on their sides..lost some..saved some. As soon as I see water go crystal clear or they get jumpy I know it's sliding. Without a buffer it will keep crashing even with a wc.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?czeov0


----------

